
The ultimate guide to deploying your node app on Linux - nailer
https://certsimple.com/blog/deploy-node-on-linux
======
nailer
Hey HN, author here. This has been running for five years now and been on HN
previously, but the fifth addition contains significant changes: as well as
yarn and better deploy key instructions, there's now a Cloud Init generator to
instantly create instances for your project.

People have consistently asked for a repeatable version but the issue has
always been picking a format: there's Ansible, Chef, Puppet already.
Kubernetes / Docker has its own files. The reason I picked CloudInit was
because it's widely suopported, most folks are running cloud VM instances. You
can easily fork [https://github.com/certsimple/deploy-node-on-
linux](https://github.com/certsimple/deploy-node-on-linux) though to generate
other output formats and I encourage you to do so!

